# Porch Pirates



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

*Pro Tip - Be aware of your surroundings. Make sure no one is following you. Take a quick mental inventory as you walk to your car of the cars on the street. If you see that car again on the same street, or a couple of streets later, you may of found a porch pirate. They won't hurt you but they can cause you to lose your job.

If you see a suspicious car that seems to be following you, call 911 and explain you are a delivery driver and you think your being followed.

There has been chatter of mass deactivation's and I think it is because of porch pirates. Together we can fight them. Delivery drivers are the first line of defense.

Also, be sure to scan for camera's as you approach the residence. 99% of homeowners with cameras have them on top of the porch or as a doorbell camera. Place the package in front/under the camera, so the camera has a better chance of snapping the porch pirates face.

Remember to hide the package when you can and mark in the app where you hid it.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

ummmmmmm ok


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

So how many times have you called 911?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I appreciate the post as chatter has been down here but there are some flaws.

I dont know about where you guys live but 911 wont show up if someone breaks into your car so fat chance they show up for a delivery driver.



Trebor said:


> Remember to hide the package when you can and mark in the app where you hid it.


The app notes never reach the deliveree. They are for the next driver. If you do hide a package you should leave a physical note.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I appreciate the post as chatter has been down here but there are some flaws.
> 
> I dont know about where you guys live but 911 wont show up if someone breaks into your car so fat chance they show up for a delivery driver.
> 
> The app notes never reach the deliveree. They are for the next driver. If you do hide a package you should leave a physical note.


I disagree i woild think the customer would havevaccess to wjere you ledt the package such as fromt door back door etc even if they had to call in to get it


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I appreciate the post as chatter has been down here but there are some flaws.
> 
> I dont know about where you guys live but 911 wont show up if someone breaks into your car so fat chance they show up for a delivery driver.
> 
> The app notes never reach the deliveree. They are for the next driver. If you do hide a package you should leave a physical note.


Houston police are pretty quick. I chased a guy my apartment complex a while back who broke into my car and they had the place surrounded within a couple of minutes. Helicopter and all I was barefoot and ended up losing him. I stopped running when I saw the police coming from all directions. He got away. But at least they tried. They were out there for a good 30 minutes looking for him. Of course, it was likely he had a vehicle waiting for him. That was the funnest time and a good 7 years ago.

My wife called me recently saying she head something in our house. I told her, why are you calling me? Call the police. I was only about 5 minutes away and they were at the house not even a minute after I was.

As for delivery drivers. I am sure they will come as quickly as possible. This porch pirate phenomenon has been all over the local news this week.

I do like your idea of leaving a note. I figured the note may not go to the customer, but if the customer calls amazon, one would think amazon will review the notes. Of course, I would advise anyone to not leave notes the pirate can see from the street, yet the customer can see it when they open their door.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I disagree i woild think the customer would havevaccess to wjere you ledt the package such as fromt door back door etc even if they had to call in to get it


Finger cramp?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> So how many times have you called 911?


I have not been fortunate enough to find a porch pirate. When I do, I am sure my city will hail me as a hero.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Finger cramp?


Lol typos from my phone keyboard


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I disagree i woild think the customer would havevaccess to wjere you ledt the package such as fromt door back door etc even if they had to call in to get it


They can see if you use the generic labels "back door, front door" if you put "in a safe location" and add a note, no they cannot see you wrote "next to your garbage bin"


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Trebor said:


> I would advise anyone to not leave notes the pirate can see from the street


The official Amazon note says "We missed you" so I dont see why a package thief would look closer to see you actually did deliver the packsge.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The app notes never reach the deliveree. They are for the next driver. If you do hide a package you should leave a physical note.


I use the top option for this (where you're supposed to input a name).


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Don't call 911, that's for emergencies. Just google whatever city you are in police department and call the non-emergency line. Unless of course you just got car jacked.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bygosh said:


> Don't call 911, that's for emergencies. Just google whatever city you are in police department and call the non-emergency line. Unless of course you just got car jacked.


The local police is always on coffee and donuts breaks!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> The local police is always on coffee and donuts breaks!
> View attachment 82214


Not in my city they are on tge interstate with speed traps


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

'Tis season brings the worst out of people. Thief will still be thief, but there're amount of ordinary people who just happened to walk around and saw that packages and then it's history. It looks like I should start bringing pkgs back to WH more often if they are apt.


----------



## Tuladhar (Dec 20, 2016)

RGV is right.


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

Porch Pirates? It's a pretty common thing here in Wayne County,Michigan. The suburbs of Detroit are now officially Detroit.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Was going to leave a package at the door, but noticed a suspicious person on a bicycle circling the area, so I rang the doorbell and just waited. Customer thanked me as they have been missing packages lately.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I am glad someone is fighting back!

http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...-thefts-and-police-say-that-could-be-a-crime/


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

In Prime its NOT a big issue as most of the packages are handed to the customer directly, but there are some instances where I have to leave a package and if I see the neighborhood is not good enough I use 13 Gals dark colored (Not Black) garbage bags to hide my "Prime Now" brown envelope inside that trash bag. From street it looks like a garbage bag sitting in the porch but customer can see the Prime Now envelope through the colored bag. I think I bought it from Aldi about six month ago and I still have 1/4 left and paid like 3 bucks................. working out pretty good for me lol


----------

